# A picture of yourself



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Like most people I dislike photos of myself 
However my friend snapped this at the Harry Potter Studios.
I love how she captured my enjoyment of the day.









Does anyone have a photo they enjoy that features themselves?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been to the harry potter studios and it's fab isn't it?! Great pic!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That's a lovely pic I took my secondary department there once but it was so busy and I was constantly counting heads so I don't remember a thing ! My face pic is me and my lilies I'm in the red vest attached to lily.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I love these  
All of my favorite photos have either OH or the kids in them which I hesitate to post. 
I'll see what I can find....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Boxer123 
That is a brilliant photo - doing what you love



tabelmabel said:


> I've been to the harry potter studios and it's fab isn't it?! Great pic!


Yes I really enjoyed it - very interesting.
Luckily it was pretty quiet as we didn't start our "tour" until 6pm



O2.0 said:


> I love these
> All of my favorite photos have either OH or the kids in them which I hesitate to post.
> I'll see what I can find....


I can understand that - my absolute faves include the family


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the last of a selection of pictures from the time I felt myself and happy
IMG_6179 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A month later I didn't feel myself at all and never have again


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aplogies to those who've seen it before , this is our very first walk with Tango.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> One of the last of a selection of pictures from the time I felt myself and happy
> IMG_6179 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> A month later I didn't feel myself at all and never have again


Where were you camping it's only been a month but I feel like I won't be me properly again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Where were you camping it's only been a month but I feel like I won't be me properly again.


He was too old to camp by then, so we put the tent up in the garden. He loved it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@rona fabulous fun picture - bet he was in his element.
I hope you start to feel a little more yourself again.

@SusieRainbow love that picture


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> He was too old to camp by then, so we put the tent up in the garden. He loved it


How lovely that's a nice idea.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Taken by my grandson last October when we and the dogs went searching for castles!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taken by my husband on my 65th birthday, last year


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rona said:


> One of the last of a selection of pictures from the time I felt myself and happy
> IMG_6179 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> A month later I didn't feel myself at all and never have again


I do understand, was hoping it got better .


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is a picture of me doing what I love, or Ed doing what he loves... but I like the picture


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

My face takes baaaad photos. It's probably just my face ha
Here's a recent one I'm happy with
- I'm the one without the beard :Bag


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I like this one because it's me with my favourite kind of "people"...puppy dawgs! At a Christmas party of my doggy circle of friends, where it's not just socially acceptable to talk solely about dogs, it's expected. Possibly demanded


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

What lovely photos and memories 

Most of my pics I like of myself include my animals because that's when I'm happiest 

I can't choose between my boys so I'm doing two.

First is an unexpected one mum took of me and Teds relaxing on our boat trip on holiday. We went out on a bird watching and seal seeing trip and the boat was almost empty. Ted loved watching over the side but then had a little snooze (I know the cool towel should be underneath him to have best effect but he wouldn't lie on it so this helped more than nothing!).










And this one at the first show with my main man. I'm not really into showing and he's not a great loader so we don't really get out but I really like this one, the first (and only) time we've both looked proper show smart. And I love the expression in his face 










P.S. I'm so jealous of Harry Potter studios! OH bought me a tour but earliest we could get on a weekend was April!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

My hubby caught this one on my wedding day which I quite like. Generally I am not photogenic, so this is a rarity for me


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Getting away ... one of my favourite places...


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate having my photo taken but really wanted to get me & Tilly in our (as close as possible) matching Christmas jumpers  as you can see Tilly is thrilled too :Hilarious


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I dont like having my picture taken but this is one of my favourites. Me and Jay doing what we love most


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I have a lot of shots of me 'n Bates that I love, like this one, where he's being a hyper idiot at a barn hunt seminar, and I'm loving it 










But more recently, this one I'm probably proudest of, finishing up a 50K, you can just make out my bloodied knee too. But hey! I finished!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This was Archer & I at our recent IPO trial. We'd just finished our tracking (he'd done so well!) & were listening to the judge's critique .... I was so pleased with him but hoping he wouldn't start leaping around like a knob!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

That's a lovely shot @Cleo38 
I love the connection in it


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> That's a lovely shot @Cleo38
> I love the connection in it


He was so amazing that day, I couldn't have asked any more from him ..... & he waited until we had walked round the corner away from the judge before he started leaping around like the nutter he is!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Love your taste in music @cheekyscrip - i used to be a big pink floyd fan!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

The only one I have of me; not even with the dog cos it's always me taking pics of him.
Gonna have to teach him to use the phone soon.
Taken at the Parsonage Hotel in Oxford, having afternoon tea and cakes; one of my favourite non-doggy things to do.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm cheating as there's another one. I look gonky but I have very few with my mum (this was when she came to stay last year after not seeing each other for 18months) - it was a tough time as her dad was very unwell at the time and died a few days later so it was nice to see her relaxed and smiling genuinely.. (I guess it's the story rather than the photo I like)


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

This is over a year old (Billy is so tiny!) but I love it









From a dog related point of view


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's nice to see everyone. 

As for a photo of me, you'll be so lucky! lol


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I absolutely hate my photo being taken so this is the nearest you'll get to seeing me

It was taken when we were geochaching and had managed to find a particularly clever cashe


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Blue sky. Open fields. And a dog at my side. Yup. That about sums me up 










J


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> It's nice to see everyone.
> 
> As for a photo of me, you'll be so lucky! lol


Right there with ya! Im loving all the people + pets photos though.
(only 2 photos taken of me in the last 25 yrs TBH.....work ID and replacement work ID!):Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Another who hates having my picture taken but here I am holding the most beautiful Barn Owl when I had an Owl flying experience.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing all your pictures - I wasnt expecting so many responses.
I love all the pictures, each one has a unique story behind it which makes it special.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

This is me with my first Boxer Naz. Lordy l adored that boy, he was such a gentle giant. The photo must be 15 yrs old, l lost him in 2013 and I'm still not over it xx

Fingers crossed this works. I'm not technically gifted

ETA - loving all these pics and putting faces to names


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

boxermadsam said:


> This is me with my first Boxer Naz. Lordy l adored that boy, he was such a gentle giant. The photo must be 15 yrs old, l lost him in 2013 and I'm still not over it xx
> 
> Fingers crossed this works. I'm not technically gifted
> 
> ETA - loving all these pics and putting faces to names


Beautiful boy x do you haves boxers now ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Blue sky. Open fields. And a dog at my side. Yup. That about sums me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You either look very young for your age or you're much younger than I though you were  
Either way I think that's a compliment? :Hilarious


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Beautiful boy x do you haves boxers now ?


Sadly no. After l lost Naz l lost Ozzy in 2016 and have been dogless ever since. I'm loving the pics and reports of little Loki and Sox xx


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> You either look very young for your age or you're much younger than I though you were


I maybe look, act and behave less than my 50+ years ... I blame it on living in the country and having six dogs  Photo taken last year on the farm............

J


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

i like this photo of me and archie as we look relaxed ...


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Kim Watcham said:


> i like this photo of me and archie as we look relaxed ...
> View attachment 386196


photo taken last year


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Not many pics of me about. This one taken 10yrs ago at Blackpool and I really like it as that was the kind of time we were all together - before the older ones grew up and left.
And now that baby is 11 so that'll be her leaving childhood and really changing over the next year or so.

I am kind of sad about it as I have absolutely loved being a Mum and been very lucky in being able to stay at home to see them grow up.
It's nice too that Bradley Beaver is in the pic as he brings back a funny memory which i won't go into here!

We hope to get down to Blackpool again this year. It was a place my own mum hated, so my Dad used to take me when i was a child and we just had the best time ever on the rides and eating candy floss.

So when i go there, all i see is the joy in people's faces and i still love all the rides. Had so many fun times at Blackpool!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Kim Watcham said:


> i like this photo of me and archie as we look relaxed ...
> View attachment 386196


Looks beautiful there . Where was it taken ?


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Looks beautiful there . Where was it taken ?


hello @kimthecat this was a trip to polesworth then we went to matlock for the day took the cable car ride up to the heights of abraham ...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Last years holiday 2018 at Mudeford near Bournemouth . Its the first time the dogs had been on a seaside holiday .
We had a lovely time and it meant a lot because I'd had surgery and been given the all clear so we could really relax and appreciate every minute.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Last years holiday 2018 at Mudeford near Bournemouth . Its the first time the dogs had been on a seaside holiday .
> We had a lovely time and it meant a lot because I'd had surgery and been given the all clear so we could really relax and appreciate every minute.
> 
> View attachment 386217


Lovely pic


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

When I went to see the meerkats.

The posing little g!t next to me I didn't notice until afterwards


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Gah, that's a bit big - sorry!!

I do hate photos of myself - that was not intended


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Lovely pic


Thank you 

@MilleD What an amazing photo! I'd love to meet Meercats .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Thank you
> 
> @MilleD What an amazing photo! I'd love to meet Meercats .


It was brilliant. I knew they were small, but I didn't realise just how small they were!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MilleD said:


> When I went to see the meerkats.
> 
> The posing little g!t next to me I didn't notice until afterwards


That is brilliant!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> That is brilliant!


There was one climbing up my trouser leg at the time too :Hilarious


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> I am kind of sad about it as I have absolutely loved being a Mum and been very lucky in being able to stay at home to see them grow up.


You never stop being a Mum x. Mine is still and she passed a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> When I went to see the meerkats.
> 
> The posing little g!t next to me I didn't notice until afterwards


he/she reminds me of Sergei from the ads on the TV !!!!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MilleD said:


> When I went to see the meerkats.
> 
> The posing little g!t next to me I didn't notice until afterwards


Oh my goodness, that is brilliant! Love the 'posing little g!t' lol Really shows off the personality of meerkats.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Kim Watcham said:


> i like this photo of me and archie as we look relaxed ...
> View attachment 386196


Beautiful! Where is that?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The two places I am happiest...with my cats or in the woods climbing a mountain somewhere


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Beautiful! Where is that?


its a place called matlock took a trip up into the cable car to see the heights of abraham


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought i recognised it @Kim Watcham! I have been there with murphy (and the rest of the family before we had Tilly)

That cable car ride is a bit scary! Had to shut my eyes when it stops for everyone to take in the view! I'm terrified of heights but was fine up the top there. Great you can take dogs up there


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lovely photos everyone, i love the posing meercat :Hilarious cracking photo MillieD :Happy

I don't have many photos that don't have other people in them.. I have a few of me with Izzy on my phone (Jasper is too licky for selfies :Hungry) gonna put them as thumbnails so no one has to deal with a huge photo of my face!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Lovely photos everyone, i love the posing meercat :Hilarious cracking photo MillieD :Happy
> 
> I don't have many photos that don't have other people in them.. I have a few of me with Izzy on my phone (Jasper is too licky for selfies :Hungry) gonna put them as thumbnails so no one has to deal with a huge photo of my face!
> View attachment 386303
> View attachment 386304


You are very pretty


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

rona said:


> You are very pretty


Aw thank you :Shy


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's another one of me taken this morning, all bundled up on my way to the woodshed to collect logs for my wood burning stove! More snow forecast for the weekend

Roll on spring!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Here's another one of me taken this morning, all bundled up on my way to the woodshed to collect logs for my wood burning stove! More snow forecast for the weekend
> 
> Roll on spring!
> 
> View attachment 386426


@Magyarmum you look nice and warm


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Playing in a comp this summer - and managing to get a cat into it as well - Huck sponsored the 9th hole!!!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Can i cheat and post two?

Me and Samson (one of my favourite pics of me and I pretty much use it everywhere)
20170616_131354 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr
(sorry for the weird hand placement, i was trying to get him to look in that direction but he wouldn't cooperate LOL)

Me and the dog I worked with at uni last year in training, Ralph. He is a flatcoat/lab cross and one of the best dogs I've worked with, such a lovely boy
20180508_144913 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> Here's another one of me taken this morning, all bundled up on my way to the woodshed to collect logs for my wood burning stove! More snow forecast for the weekend
> 
> Roll on spring!
> 
> View attachment 386426


Okay, there is something about this photo, I really, REALLY like it. I don't know if it's the colors in your hat, the defiance in your look, the snow sky in the background, but this is a really cool photo


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Okay, there is something about this photo, I really, REALLY like it. I don't know if it's the colors in your hat, the defiance in your look, the snow sky in the background, but this is a really cool photo


Thank you.

I was concentrating hard on taking a selfie and trying not to move when I pressed the little button the camera!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its lovely to put faces to names.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Me and my boys


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Can i cheat and post two?
> @Boxerluver30 what great photos .....
> Me and Samson (one of my favourite pics of me and I pretty much use it everywhere)
> 20170616_131354 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't have many of me but found another one when sox decided to sit on my lap for a cuddle.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

A picture of our dog Cai, who knows nothing about personal space. Lol.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Took this one this evening to show my friend Sara's lack of appreciation for personal
space


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I love all these photos - it's great putting faces to names and it's amazing how you can visualise what someone looks like and they end up being completely different.

I'm afraid I'm going to massively cheat on this and post several pictures. I tend to like pictures which capture my craziness and general immature sense of humour. Here are a few
























Me and OH. I'm on the left


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I love all these photos - it's great putting faces to names and it's amazing how you can visualise what someone looks like and they end up being completely different.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to massively cheat on this and post several pictures. I tend to like pictures which capture my craziness and general immature sense of humour. Here are a few
> 
> ...


Nice norks on that last one girls 

I agree though, you do build a mental image of what you think people are going to look like, sometimes it's vaguely right, but more often than not way off the mark!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sairy :Hilarious Ive always pictured you to be blonde.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> @Sairy :Hilarious Ive always pictured you to be blonde.


Nope, brunette (with a few grey highlights :Hilarious)


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Sairy it is weird how you expect someone to look & they are the total opposite. Ive seen pics & videos of you & Holly before but others ive not seen. I think we should do one on dog chat too


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> I think we should do one on dog chat too


Not too sure about that @Tillystar! Took me long enough to find a pic for this thread and the one i found was 10 yrs old!

It is nice to put faces to names though. When i was pregnant with my youngest back in 2007, i joined a forum for expectant mums. We got to know each other well on the forum.

What amazed me though was that we had a meet in Glasgow and about 15 of us met up - and everyone was the same in real life as on the forum. Those that i really got on with on the forum, i really gelled with at the meet - like we really knew each other when we finally met.

I never realised personality came through so strongly through writing before.

What was nice was that our ages ranged 20 through to mid 40s but you get chatting online to people in different age groups that maybe you wouldn't in real life.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Not too sure about that @Tillystar! Took me long enough to find a pic for this thread and the one i found was 10 yrs old!
> 
> It is nice to put faces to names though. When i was pregnant with my youngest back in 2007, i joined a forum for expectant mums. We got to know each other well on the forum.
> 
> ...


Your last paragraph resonated. I find that I like to chat to people that are years younger then me, round my daughters age even. I like this


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> Here's another one of me taken this morning, all bundled up on my way to the woodshed to collect logs for my wood burning stove! More snow forecast for the weekend
> 
> Roll on spring!
> 
> View attachment 386426


You are fabulous!!! Love the hat!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you Cheeky. I'm quite decrepit really, so much so that my granddaughter said the next time we go on holiday together she's bringing a larger backpack so she can put me in it and carry me around!

Charming child!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll chat to anyone with something to say! Most of my friends are mid 50s and i have several dog walking friends now which is nice! 
My youngest proper friend (as opposed to aquaintance) is 37. We can chat for ages and are on the same wavelength - the age difference is not noticeable at all (i am 52)

My oldest proper friend is 65. She is absolutely hilarious and nothing like her age. I usually have something to fit the conversation of most people so can generally hold a convo with anyone who wants a chat.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

tabelmabel said:


> I'll chat to anyone with something to say! Most of my friends are mid 50s and i have several dog walking friends now which is nice!
> My youngest proper friend (as opposed to aquaintance) is 37. We can chat for ages and are on the same wavelength - the age difference is not noticeable at all (i am 52)
> 
> My oldest proper friend is 65. She is absolutely hilarious and nothing like her age. I usually have something to fit the conversation of most people so can generally hold a convo with anyone who wants a chat.


Most of my closest friends here are late 30 ties , so younger than me , I just forget it till I look in the mirror... or run down the stairs and people stare... 
My youngest friends are 20 plus ... oldest 50 plus...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's one I did earlier .! A bit less decrepit looking , I was about 53 . New years eve and I love my tiara ! I wear it for special occasions .


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking good @kimthecat! And so similar to an old friend of mine that i did a double take!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> Looking good @kimthecat! And so similar to an old friend of mine that i did a double take!


Thank you  That's what I look like in my head. I get a shock every time I look in the mirror .
That's strange about your friend looking like me , they say every one has a double.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I love that we can put faces to names. This is me (one of the more flattering photos Mr F has managed to take).


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Your last paragraph resonated. I find that I like to chat to people that are years younger then me, round my daughters age even. I like this


One of my closest friends is 60 I'm 36 I worked with her and have stayed friends we have such a laugh and she has supported me loads.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Here's one I did earlier .! A bit less decrepit looking , I was about 53 . New years eve and I love my tiara ! I wear it for special occasions .
> View attachment 387122


Mmm that's about the last age that you can still look glamorous if you are a normal human being and haven't had injections or you have remarkably amazing genes


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a stupid selfie I took with a younger Gelert which I'm kind of fond of. Very few photos of me exist past the age of about ten as that's when my hang-ups about my appearance began (somewhere there exists a secondary school photograph that genuinely made me look so ugly I could cry and that really cemented my cameraphobia) but I took this one so it's ok. The look on his face though









ps. skinny eyebrows were still fashionable then (?)


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Haven't posted much recently but here's me with my two besties (shame I can't get a photo with them together )


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

rona said:


> Mmm that's about the last age that you can still look glamorous if you are a normal human being


Mine wore off at 27!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I struggle to do normal photos, I always seem to be pulling a face, here's a semi normal one taken last March









This is about 10 years old so not a recent one but I like my hair


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I struggle to do normal photos, I always seem to be pulling a face, here's a semi normal one taken last March
> 
> View attachment 387230
> 
> ...


Very young and glam, I imagined you older ! And I *love* your hair !


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Very young and glam, I imagined you older ! And I *love* your hair !


I don't get called glam very often :HappyI'm thinking about getting my hair done like that now I've seen this photo again.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive just noticed there is pinned Photo thread at the top of this section , Started in 2008 and is pages long. Wow !.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Here's one I did earlier .! A bit less decrepit looking , I was about 53 . New years eve and I love my tiara ! I wear it for special occasions .
> View attachment 387122


Everyone needs a tiara :Happy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Ive just noticed there is pinned Photo thread at the top of this section , Started in 2008 and is pages long. Wow !.


There was this one too. 
Was hoping for someone near me but there wasn't anyone, except for Nonnie who I already knew about 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-members-map.186590/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> There was this one too.
> Was hoping for someone near me but there wasn't anyone, except for Nonnie who I already knew about
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-members-map.186590/


Only one person near me , hasnt been on line since 2016. 
Strangly when dog pages was running , I found out two people lived close to me. one round the corner , I knew them by sight .


----------

